# Happy Birthday Lauriebeast!



## IMU

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## beelce

Hey Laurie.....Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy birthday, LB!


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Joiseygal

LB Happy Happy B-Day!!!!!! Have a great day!!!!! Don't get into any trouble


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday! Oh Happy Birthday! 
Death, destruction, and despair, 
People dying everywhere 
On your Birthday! Oh Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro




----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday,LB


----------



## smileyface4u23

Happy happy birthday!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have a wonderful birthday Laurie, my friend!!!!

You deserve the bestest b-day ever!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday LB!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

A very, very happy birthday to you LB!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Happy birthday Laurie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Laurie, and many more.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Happy happy birthday to our favorite beast!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror Day!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

happy happy joy joy!


----------



## jdubbya

Yeah..what they all said!
Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Just Whisper

Lauriebeast...don't eat too many children on your birthday. And be sure to limit your intake of bloody Marys. Maybe just bruise them severely before eating them. JK. Hope you had lots of goodies though, and a ton of fun. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday LB!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*gasp!* i can't believe i didn't know already..this is what i get for not getting on the forum more often! 

happy birthday LB!


----------



## ScareShack

Birthday wishes to ya


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Best Birthday wishes to you LB!!


----------



## lewlew

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Happy bday Laurie!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Bday


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you everyone  I had a great day shopping at thrift stores and found lots of costuming clothes (at 30% off ) such a deal! saw Star Trek (enjoyed it ) And then ate myself into oblivion (seemed like a good idea at the time )


----------



## Don Givens

Happy Birthday LB

Glad you had a good one.


----------



## ghubertu

Happy birthday!


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday Laurie !!!!


----------



## Brad Green

Ditto, Happy Birthday Laurie!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again guys!


----------



## PirateChris

Happy Bday my fellow Taurean!!


----------



## Fangs

UGGG, I almost missed it! Sorry I'm late--usual... LOL

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you had a fantabulous day and got lots of goodies!!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Happy B'day to the goddess of sculpty clay


----------



## Vlad

A belated Happy Birthday Laurie!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Happy Happy Belated, LB!


----------



## scareme

Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday to you!
Happy Late Birthday Dear Lauriebeast!
Happy Late Birthday to you!


----------



## Spookineer

Apparently you went and had another birthday while I was on vacation. Please accept my sincere apology and belated best wishes for another year well done my friend. 
Hope it had a happy ending.


----------



## Draik41895

happy late birthday!


----------



## Tyler

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Hope you had a great time on your b-day


----------



## kevin242

Happy b-lated!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Laurie, I can't believe I missed your Birthday but I do wish you a very very Happy Belated Birthday and a great new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ghubertu

Happy belated birthday!!


----------

